# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αγορά οργάνου ΕΛΕΜΚΟ

## safetec

ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΓΩΡΑΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΟ (ΕΛΕΜΚΟ MACROTEST )


ΕΠΙΔΙ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΓΩΡΑΣΩ ΓΕΙΩΣΟΜΕΤΡΑ - ΜΕΓΚΕΝ - ΑΜΠΕΡΟΤΣΙΜΠΙΔΕΣ -ΠΑΡΑΛΗΛΑ ΚΑΙ 1002 ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΔΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΗΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ 800 ΕΥΡΩ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΙΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΩΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΦΤΗΝΟΤΕΡΑ ??? 
*http://www.elemko.gr/pdf/elemko_instruments.pdf*

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί να πάρεις ένα κι εσύ;
Άσε να το πάρει κανένας που να ξέρει, γιατί να πάει το όργανο χαμένο;

----------

jimk (29-11-11), 

navar (21-07-11), 

street (19-07-11)

----------


## radioamateur

Την εταιρεία που τα κατασκευάζει ή τα διανέμει θα την βρεις στο σύνδεσμο
http://www.htitalia.it/ αλλά χρησιμοποιεί δικούς της κωδικούς στην ονομασία.
Στείλε τους ένα mail δεν χάνεις τίποτα.



 :Smile:

----------



----------


## radioamateur

:Biggrin:

----------


## navar

> 



αυτοευχαριστιέσαι μόνος σου ? :P :P

----------


## SunScorpion21

Έχει δει κανείς αυτό το όργανο?
http://www.drystech.gr/index.php/el/...llation-tester
Κάνει μέτρηση ισχύος και αρμονικών, έχει μεγάλο εύρος και ακρίβεια σε όλες τις μετρήσεις και είναι πληρεί το διεθνές σχετικό πρότυπο ΙΕC 60364-6.
Επίσης είναι γαλλικής εταιρίας που κατασκευάζει όργανα περισσότερο από 115 χρόνια, με ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει για την αξιοπιστία και αντοχή στο χρόνο.
Αναλυτικότερα http://www.chauvin-arnoux.com/display.asp?10318.

----------


## gas_liosia

Εννοείς το MACROTEST  5035. Είχα επικοινωνήσει με την ΕΛΕΜΚΟ που το εισάγει και μου είχαν πει ότι το έχουν σε προσφορά 780 euro + ΦΠΑ (960 δηλαδή). Όντως είναι της HTItalia, και επειδή μίλησα και με αυτούς...  :Smile:  Στο εξωτερικό κυκλοφορεί ως SIRIUS 87. Πάντως η τιμή πρέπει να είναι ίδια και από Ιταλία μου πρότειναν να απευθυνθώ στην ΕΛΕΜΚΟ. Ελπίζω μόνο να ισχύει η προσφορά. Πάρ' τους ένα τηλέφωνο ή στείλε ένα email και θα σου πουν από ποιο κατάστημα της περιοχής σου σε βολεύει να το πάρεις. Επίσης κάνουν και σεμινάρια της χρήσης τους.

----------


## SunScorpion21

> Έχει δει κανείς αυτό το όργανο?
> http://www.drystech.gr/index.php/el/...llation-tester
> Κάνει μέτρηση ισχύος και αρμονικών, έχει μεγάλο εύρος και ακρίβεια σε όλες τις μετρήσεις και είναι πληρεί το διεθνές σχετικό πρότυπο ΙΕC 60364-6.
> Επίσης είναι γαλλικής εταιρίας που κατασκευάζει όργανα περισσότερο από 115 χρόνια, με ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει για την αξιοπιστία και αντοχή στο χρόνο.
> Αναλυτικότερα http://www.chauvin-arnoux.com/display.asp?10318.



και μία πρώτη όψη:
drystech.jpg

----------


## fra

Για το οργανο κοιτα και εδω http://www.pittas.gr/index.php?optio...id=73&lang=el# ειναι το Test Boy. Κατεβασε το αρχειο για δεις τα χαρακτηριστικα του.

----------

